# We get a new puppy too!!



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

At long last, I'm proud to announce that Renee, Teodoro Havanese, was kind enough to let Burrito, Girl 1, come to NJ to join the Wyndward gang!

Not quite sure what her name is yet, but we are thinking sweet thoughts...cookies, ice cream, all things yummy! 

She's already running with the big dogs and winning over the hearts of everyone she meets!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She's a cutie!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's just not fair! You can make your own puppies!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> That's just not fair! You can make your own puppies!


Yeah! Not fair! (Pout, pout...)


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

But! But! Other people have different flavors!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay Farah,

You could name her Charlotte Russe . . .


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You must be like Baskin-Robbins over there though! I only have 3 flavors at my house.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

or Baby Ruth ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

or Perugina


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

or Lady Godiva


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh my, what a beauty!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Geri - you are good at this game...please come over and help me name the next litter. 8) What is Perugina? 

Renee's theme had to do with Cookies and Creme, a prominent girl in the puppies' pedigree. I thought about Milano, Samoa, Praline, or Tuile...but nothing is really jumping out at me. 

Ann...we only have a few flavors. 8) Jersey, Presto, Visa, Paisley, and now "new puppy". There is another flavor on the horizon...and Visa is due in a few weeks...THEN it might be like Baskin Robbins...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wyndward Havanese said:


> Geri - you are good at this game...please come over and help me name the next litter. 8) What is Perugina?
> 
> Renee's theme had to do with Cookies and Creme, a prominent girl in the puppies' pedigree. I thought about Milano, Samoa, Praline, or Tuile...but nothing is really jumping out at me.
> 
> Ann...we only have a few flavors. 8) Jersey, Presto, Visa, Paisley, and now "new puppy". There is another flavor on the horizon...and Visa is due in a few weeks...THEN it might be like Baskin Robbins...


Perugina is a delicious chocolate. Mmmmmm! Okay, cookies and cream. Now if she were one of mine we could call her double stuff. ound:

Let me think . . .


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

My favorite cookies: snickerdoodles. That's a bit long though . Congratulations on your new little sweet... Glad you finally got her home!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

BTW Farah, Is Visa that adorable puppy you had gotten awhile back, that feisty, cute as a button one?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Of course you could call her strudel or cupcake or Sara Lee.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oreo?


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Visa is a Jersey daughter, from Jersey's first litter. She's out of a super cute boy in Colorado, Ch. Shelley's Rickie Ricardo, "Rio". I bred her to a very exciting boy in Iowa. He's a Feivel SON! Can't wait to see what these babies look like.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Congratulations, she's absolutely scrumptious! (Sorry, all those food references have me hungry)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wyndward Havanese said:


> Visa is a Jersey daughter, from Jersey's first litter. She's out of a super cute boy in Colorado, Ch. Shelley's Rickie Ricardo, "Rio". I bred her to a very exciting boy in Iowa. He's a Feivel SON! Can't wait to see what these babies look like.


Is that the Ricki Ricardo I know?? If so, gorgeous puppies.

Do you remember the girl I'm talking about? I'm thinking it was about two years ago (ish). She was cuter than cute and you said she was a pistol.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Probably Geri...Rio is Mollies litter brother...Mollie is Presto's mother. Ch. Shelleys Havana Queen of Hearts. 

Are you thinking of Saucy? I did get her about 2 years ago. She didn't make size. 8( She was the spiciest adorable thing. But her breeder placed her in a WONDERFUL home that adores her.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wyndward Havanese said:


> Probably Geri...Rio is Mollies litter brother...Mollie is Presto's mother. Ch. Shelleys Havana Queen of Hearts.
> 
> Are you thinking of Saucy? I did get her about 2 years ago. She didn't make size. 8( She was the spiciest adorable thing. But her breeder placed her in a WONDERFUL home that adores her.


Yep, I think it was Saucy. She was incredible too.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Thought I'd share this pic from the ride over -- she travels like a pro! Gonna miss the little lover but couldn't be happier about her new home as I know I will be able to watch her grow up on the forum


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Awww...what little loves!! Thanks so much for sharing the 'cookies' with us!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Just named our new flock of hens, which are adorable chicks in our living room right now after "treats you make with eggs."

This is what we ended up with: cupcakes (two of the same breed are next to impossible to distinguish) with sprinkles and red velvet, cookies-snickerdoodle and pecan sandy, eclair, creme brulee, chocolate souffle, pudding, flan, quiche, cream puff, meringue, and trifle.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Amy! Thats so cute! Coincidentally...we have 10 baby chicks in our kitchen. 8) 4 Americaunas, 2 buff orpingtons, 2 silver laced wyandottes and 2 barred rocks. Ours are about a week old. VERY cute. They are easy to tell apart as to which ones are which breed, but the within the breeds, they are very similiar, like 5 sets of twins. 

Thanks for the names! Trifle is very cute. 8)


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations! She's beautiful and you are so lucky! :biggrin1:


----------



## ginaf (Mar 24, 2010)

So Cute, I have been "lurking" on this site for several weeks now. I get my new baby this Saturday, black and white parti male! I am so excited, I just hope my half Yorkie, half Maltese Annabelle like him,, She is so bossy!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulation!!!!! and did I read more puppies coming, yipeee more cuties to watch.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Farah - she is a real beauty!! If you have never had Perugina you should try it - really good - and a cute name. Lady Godiva is also a really cute name!! 
I am so jealous of all your new and old pups!!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

pjewel said:


> or Perugina


ding! ding! ding! We have a winner!!!:whoo:eace::amen:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hehe - I was wondering when you would post


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG! I agree with everyone...it's just not fair. But I have promised not to write that 4 letter word. I love Lady Godiva... but not good for shortening. How about DULCE or DULCINEA (from man of lamancha) My favorite cookies come from a company named LU. and then of course my favorite drug store variety of chocolate is DOVE.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Lady Godiva could be called DIVA!!! What better name for a girly little Hav?


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Congrats! She's beautiful!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

The girl that Renee is keeping is Dulce. Dove is a cute idea! 

I think you guys have a chocolate addiction!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

She's beautiful no matter what her name is (although Dove is pretty cute)!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations, Farah! She's a beauty. Just remember, "A rose by any other name..."


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Farah!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Farah, the cute thing about DOVE is when she is bad you can call her Pigeon!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh she is so cute! I immediately thought of that wonderful dessert called tiramisù which is Italian for . . . literally . . . "pick me up!" Haha You could call her Tira.

This is the description to make everyone's mouth water: 

An Italian dessert consisting of layers of sponge cake soaked in coffee and brandy or liqueur with powdered chocolate and mascarpone cheese.

Just had some the other night . . . it is one of my favorites


----------



## Phoebs (May 28, 2009)

Ha! I was just about to suggest Tiramisu! It's a great name- sweet, soft and perky! After seeing all the chocolate names, I'm thinking about items at See's chocolates. How about Scotchmallow, Bordeaux, Truffles or just BonBon? But Tiramisu is an awesome name with lots of nickname potentials. 
Then there are other sweet things like Fondant, Ganache, or Petit Fours (which is pretty cute when you think in terms of doggie legs on a hav). Mousseux (or I guess maybe Mousseuse for a girl?) is cute- it wold combine the implications of a sweet Mousse dessert with the effervescence of a good Champagne (mousseux means sparkly as in Champagne).

I'd go with Tiramisu or Perugina though! 

Say, someone could do a whole litter of Champagnes! Clicquot, Ponsardin, Moet, Chandon, Perrignon, Tattinger.....I love the sound of the words and they define classy/chic/ sophisticated/ fun together, just like a Havanese.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations to both Renee and Farah!! I am excited to watch her grow up on the forum!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

She's delightful. What a sweet girl. 

No name suggestions from me. My Hav is named Gitter. :tape:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Geez, I just saw this thread. What a cutie !!! My name vote is for Samoa. I had a seal-point Himalayan that lived a very long, happy, healthy life named Samoha. I spelled it a little differently with the an "h". Congratulations.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

You guys make a very strong case for Tiramisu! Its also one of my favorite desserts! 

Missy...pigeon is funny!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I just saw this post tonight.....Talk about flavors! Farrah, you have all kinds of flavors now! I have only two flavors! It is just not fair!

The first thing I thought of was "Cookie" what about "Sweets?" 

Whatever you call her, she will have at least 5 other names you will call her! :biggrin1:


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Ahh she is so cute! congrats


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Well Ben & Gerry ice cream has lots of flavors ..
Chunky Monkey Cherry Garcia Cookies and Cream - head to your local grocery store cho mint chip - lots to chose from . I am sure you could find a few cute ones


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

man...trying to name this puppy just makes me hungry!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Love the sound of Ganache.

How is Visa doing? Only a couple of weeks left, right? Can't wait to see what sweet lil things come from that oven


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Since this little sweet thing is not chocolate-- I started to think LICORICE (ricci) 
latin name: Glycyrrhiza glabra-- could call her RHIZA

Common use names:
TWIZZLER (izzy) 
KOOBABURRA (Kooba kind of sounds like Cuba) 
SAMBUCA (sam, sooky) 
OUZO

Then there is the italian Anisesette cookie 
PIZELLE 
ANISE

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liquorice

I love the name game.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Since this little sweet thing is not chocolate-- I started to think LICORICE (ricci) 
latin name: Glycyrrhiza glabra-- could call her RHIZA

Common use names:
TWIZZLER (izzy) 
KOOBABURRA (Kooba kind of sounds like Cuba) 
SAMBUCA (sam, sooky) 
OUZO

Then there is the italian Anisesette cookie 
PIZELLE 
ANISE

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liquorice

I love the name game.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Oooh, Missy, Ouzo and Sambuca will put you on your *#@*!!!!


----------



## LovemyBoo (Mar 26, 2010)

She is precious! Congratulations!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

So cute!! Love the name suggestions - my favourites are the simple ones like Dove, or Truffle...how about Sweet? Honey? Skittle? Sprinkle?

(all taken from our list of possible names when we got Kipling - we had over 100 possible names...!)


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Wow, with all those possible names doesn't Kipling have a middle name?

Pizelle is cute!! Hmm...but I have a Paisley...that might be too close.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Wyndward Havanese said:


> Wow, with all those possible names doesn't Kipling have a middle name?
> 
> Pizelle is cute!! Hmm...but I have a Paisley...that might be too close.


Ha! We'd still be trying to name him if we tried to agree on a middle name too - it might have ended up Kipling Muppy Rookie Beamer.....one daddy, one 10 year old boy, one 8 year old girl and me...all trying to name one puppy - he was almost Furby, or Muppy....


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Ok, she has a name! Her name is Demi, short for Demitasse. She's an angel puppy...good with her pads, good on a leash, sweet as they come, and even cuter!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Can't wait to hear about her homecoming


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Very cute name, it's sweet.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

You got lots of good names suggestions to choose from, Demitasse (Demi) is a great one.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Demi is home and awesome! She's doing great with her potty business, so so so cute, and even sweeter than she is cute!

I'm so in love with her, I can't get anything done!!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Here are some new Demi pics! She LOVES the big dogs. 

Tryss is 11 and tolerates her. 8) But I think she likes her more than she lets on. 

Thanks to Renee for letting Demi come to the east coast! We love her!!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Tryss is beautiful! Demi looks like she's having a blast  Send her some lovin from us


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Bath day = Picture day! 8) 

This is Miss Demi!! (Burrito from Sophie's litter)

She is so much fun. Thanks Renee!!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

What a gorgeous girl! I must say so myself  I can see she's very happy with you by the smile that is on her face  

Ok you gotta tell me how you got her to sit still long enough to get her topknot up?!? Mine I can barely even get a clip in it!


----------

